
New Elevated Cycle Track in Copenhagen - _nh_
http://www.copenhagenize.com/2015/11/new-elevated-cycle-track-in-copenhagen.html
======
Loic
The article forget the point that the bridge will be mostly used by the people
living in one of the tower. It means that they are not going to use their
bicycle, go up in the tower and down again on the other side. They will be in
most of the cases already in the tower. Also, they will most likely have
bicycle garage on each side of the bridge. You do not need to bring your bike
in the elevators.

With respect to the Bilbao solution, do not forget that a fixed bridge has
lower cost of maintenance and Copenhagen can be windy at time.

------
pmontra
The bridge in Bilbao is a nice solution, more practical because it doesn't
require to travel to the top of a building and down from the other one.
Furthermore it looks prettier, but this is subjective. However you can't use
it when boats are crossing so maybe this is the reason for the design they are
using in Copenhagen: unrestricted access.

~~~
zoren
In Danish architecture sometimes it seems that aesthetics comes before
convenience.

------
addicted
Isn't the 90 s claim for the Bilbao solution misleading because you'd also
have to include the time spent waiting for the transporter to arrive to your
side?

Also, wouldn't a ferry ship work as well as the Bilbao option?

~~~
LaurentVB
In the CPH bridge solution too, you'll have to wait for the elevator to bring
you upstairs, and another elevator ride to be back on the ground on the other
side of the bridge.

~~~
4ad
But that surely takes less time. Elevators arrive quickly and move fast. I
can't remember last time when I waited over 5 minutes for an elevator. If the
cart just leaves I need to wait at least 1.5*2 minutes, plus whatever times is
spent on the other side waiting for people to disembark and new people to
embark.

------
Symbiote
The alternative bridge mentioned at the end is an example of a transporter
bridge:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transporter_bridge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transporter_bridge)

------
zoren
I just arrived at work in Copenhagen by bicycle not far from Marmormolen. And
they are right almost no one in a hurry is going to take that elevator with a
bicycle. I still like that it's in the tender though.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://m.fastcompany.com/3053678/copenhagens-new-bike-
bridge...](http://m.fastcompany.com/3053678/copenhagens-new-bike-bridge-will-
be-the-craziest-bike-lane-ever-
built?utm_content=buffer828be&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer),
which points to this.

~~~
cstuder
Thanks.

Don't you think it's time to automate the URL changing functionality?

~~~
dang
Sure, if we knew how. The hard part is determining what a better URL is. How
would you automate that?

~~~
JupiterMoon
Maybe it doesn't need to be fully automated? An 80% solution based upon
ranking news outlets in terms of type (e.g. peer review journal, newspaper,
blog, clickbait site etc) and 'reliability'/'reputability' could possibly be
made. This could present you with a yes/no/find out more option.

